# Running out of hope



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone else feel like this? Been taking Remeron (anti depressant) for nearly 4 weeks now. Also take elavil for IBS. Lost so much weight, my tummy muscles hurt now as well as the stomach cramps with IBS. Friday night I burst into tears, came from nowhere. Been very tearful since. My back and stomach ache so much, I have these strong painkillers (hydrocodeine)but they make me feel very drowsy, am already feeling tired without taking these. I know anti depressants take 3-4 weeks to kick in but I feel these tabs are not going to do the job. Prior to these my doctor tried me on Seroxat (paxil) and citropram (celexa). I always end up back in bed with a hot water bottle, feel so pathetic. If i go to the doctors tomorrow he will probably try something else but my enthusiasm has now wavered







Sorry to sound so miserable but I am so sad and tired. Last week I was posting positive comments on this forum but it all seems to have caved in again


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

How have you been doing these past days?


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi there







I'm doing much better, been taken off the remeron and now on effexor and merbentyl. 3rd day of taking these so far. Got the shakes but I think that maybe is the withdrawal from the remeron. Also I have been for a food sensitivity tests, need to avoid yeast, sugar, vinegar, tomatoes and stuff with citric in. ...all my favourite things. Not had any of these today and whether it is just a one off or not....but not had any bad stomach cramps. Got some rice cakes yesterday...ugh like chewing cardboard. Time to start checking the labels on food now. The tests also showed that I was low on Vit B and needed Flaxseed oil. SoOOO0.......fingers crossed about the new medication and changes in the food I eat. Thanks for the reply, I really do appreciate it


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Chezzy,I noticed tomatoes were on your list. I always thought tomatoes were a problem for me--they caused bad heartburn--but then realized that it never happened with fresh tomatoes. Turns out there is a lot of citric acid and who knows what else used in making canned tomato products--purees, tomato paste, juice, and plain canned tomatoes. At some time in the future, you might want to see if that is true for you so maybe tomotoes are not gone forever. Hope you are feeling better soon. Take care.


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for that Cal







Just been to the shops and got some soda bread, bit stodgy but better than rice cakes lol. I didn't think tomatoes would bother me but then I realised pizza's,ketchup and baked beans were off the menu. I'm going to try and eliminate the foods mentioned in the test for a month and then talk to a dietician about maybe re-introducing 1 of them. I am so glad I had the test....if anything I thought maybe wheat would be the problem but wheat got the thumbs up







So, day 1's result....knackered but hardly any stomach cramps


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Glad you are feeling better.


----------

